# 2ww mood swings!!!



## ameheath (Oct 25, 2011)

hey ladies, im new to this site but its given me so much comfort so far answering questions me and the DH keep having!  

but my issue now is im two days away for HPT and cant help feeling negative one minute then amazingly high the next! my mood swings are the same!! DH got it in the neck for parking his car in a different place earlier!!    
all joking asside is that normal? is it a good sign?

the thing that worries me the most is the cramping i am experiencing every now and then almost like period pains! 

can anyone help me put my mind at ease and possibly help me to stop chewing the DH head every time he does something!!

cheers girlies 
Ame x


----------



## Jack5259 (Sep 20, 2011)

Hi ame, 

Im with you on this one, it can drive you insane!  The madness is just there always!  My mood swings go from mad person to calm rational person to exciteable person to happy person, all in the space of two weeks!  Cramping can be a sign of pregnnacy which is the most frustrating thing, as well as certain medications can make the boobs sore, another sign of pregnancy!  I can only say I know what you are going through, I doubt that will help, but trust me, your mood swings sound pretty normal to me!  
Any news yet?    This next two weeks I expect to be                Its a real rollercoaster!


----------



## ameheath (Oct 25, 2011)

hey!

unfortunately it was a negative result this time!!! i am hoping to start another cycle next week!

the sore boobs, mood swings and cramping are all igns of early pregnany but the more i tried telling myself not to get too excited the more i was believing them! 
but deep down  two days before i tested i just some how knew i was not pregnant! ( I dont know how cause i dont know what being pregnant feels like!!!) 
are you on  your 2ww is this your first attempt?


----------



## Jack5259 (Sep 20, 2011)

Hi 

Sorry about your negative result, its so very hard.  The mind can play wonderful tricks too!  

Im on my two week wait, and this is our fourth and final IUI before IVF.  I had five eggs on this occasion after my injections and they usually abandon at 3.  Because this is our last go they have gone ahead with it.  They gave me options to convert to IVF but I not ready for that! All was good with 69% motility from hubbie. 

I know too, days before Im due that Im not pregnant, simply because I have warning cramps in the same area, so after several trips to the loo on knicker check patrol, I already know Im not as Ihave convinced myself enough by the time the dreaded decorators arrive.  

Im half way through my two week wait and I have just injectred myself, couldnt wait for hubbie to get back (he is good at getting all the ddrugs set up and then I inject myself).  He has gone to football and I am due a final injection today, to thicken the lining if a pregnancy is happening but I think i have messed it up and I have no more Pregnyl left!  Why couldnt I have just waited until hubbie got back, but I wanted to inject ASAP, and hubbie said he would do it when he got back.  Anyway, its one tiny bottle of powder and one tiny bottle of dilutant, I had to keep syringing it back into the needle for some reason, finally injected myself and now there is a small ampuint of white stuff at the bottom of the bottle adn I am worried its the powder (which is the really important drug!!)  Its more white with small bubbles in it, but Im worried I have now not injected enpigh of the medication.  The nurse did say on Monday when she did the IUI if I forgot it wouldnt be the end of the world, as if I would forget!!  I think I messed it up though!  I want to kick my head in!!    Also the needle had quite a lot of air in it, but at the end of the bottle and the medication was right at the needle point.    

Sorry to waffle, Im really having a flip about it.


----------



## Angel-wings222 (Aug 31, 2011)

Hi Jack5259 don't panic or worry Sweetie. If you have done it on all the other days you were supposed to I reckon it Will be ok. Especially because of what the nurse said to you. Read your story and thought wow you had a fantastic result. I will keep my fingers crossed for you that you have a brilliant result.  I am on my 2ww wait as well. My OTD is 15/11/11 so still have a way to go. Each day brings a few new sets of emotions. Yesterday I was feeling a bit down so DH asked me out on a date to cheer me up  
Have been a bit up and down today. Good Luck Hun I will check up on you to find out how your 2ww is going x

Hi Ameheath this process makes you feel as though you are on a roller coaster. High one minute, doubtful the next, hopeful, sad, what if? The next - so many thoughts racing through your mind. Sorry to hear cycle was negative I wish you luck for the next cycle x


----------



## Jack5259 (Sep 20, 2011)

Thanks Angel-wings.    I have just gone out doing food shopping for the week and have been distracted from it, until I lifted a heavy bag in to the trolley       Why am I so forgetful!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  
Also what does OTD mean, its probably something very obvious, like your test day?  If it is, mine is on the 16th.  i have a pain in my groin as I type this, I hope I havent done anything, Im such a liability.  It was only the one bag though, and then from the car I unpacked items and took them in seperately.  Hubby is out at football otherwise he would have helped.  Blast and botheration.  
 and hoping this will be our time for a  .  Keep me posted.


----------



## Angel-wings222 (Aug 31, 2011)

Hi OTD means your Official Test Date. I find it very exciting talking to ladies in the same position. I am on super high alert for any aches and pains. With my first IUI I knew that it was positive from very early. My second one I didn't know or feel a thing. So I am not sure how this time will go. Have a "relaxing" weekend. Go and put your feet up now Mrs   no more lifting or carrying. I am going to watch a few comedies to two my mind off things. Please let me know how you get on. I will add you to my buddy list and make sure that I check up on you during the week


----------



## ameheath (Oct 25, 2011)

Hi jack5259..... Im gutted its negative but im guessin the timing just wad not right, as for you stressing about doing too much on my 2ww i did bugger all i was the laziest person around!!! (Thank god for him in doors!!!) And yet i still got a jnegative result!  I understand we shouldnt go lifting mammouth weights. But liife goes on! please dont think im being horrible just trying to stop you beating your self iup about doing too much!!! As for your injecting yourself and leavin some in bottle i totally agree with angel wings!!!

Hi angel wings. I am so sorry to read of your loses. Im looking forward to my next cycle but hopin i will be able to rationalise with my self a bit better! 

Cant wait to see the results for both of you im hoping they will be possitive!!!


----------



## Jack5259 (Sep 20, 2011)

Morning ameheath and angel wings

Hi Ameheath, I too did nothing on my last IUI, and actually took some time off work and did as you did, "bugger all"    and still got a negative.    Last week when I was in the midst of my injections we had some friends to stay, and I had a couple of glasses of wine, and then felt awful and beat myself up about it.  When they did my scan befpre the IUI, I have never had such a good result, of five eggs!  I think there is alot to be said for stressing out about it all, and just trying to relax and seeing friends etc, and trying to chill.  I am not drinking now of course as I am on the two week wait,  This morning though I woke thinking i had had a skinful, I had a headache and dont feel great now, just zapped of energy.  Couldnt get warm last night and my temperature had dropped too.  You are right Ameheath, life does go on, for example the poor people in the M5 crash yesterday, they could have been worrying about something as they were driving along and then bang.  Life is short and Im not going to dwell on this, though next week I could be losing the plot.... 

Hope you ok angel wings, and will check in later for any updates.  Saw a brilliant firework display last night!


----------



## Jen xx (Mar 14, 2011)

Hey girlies just wanna say how sorry I am for the negative result and wanna wish use the best of luck for the ones still waitin!!it is such a tough time but never give up 

Jenna xx


----------



## Jack5259 (Sep 20, 2011)

Thanks Jenna, reading about your experiences you are an inspiration to us all.


----------



## Jack5259 (Sep 20, 2011)

Hi All, 

Hope everyone ok. 

I have a question.  Is it normal for a temperature dip after IUI  Yesrterday my temperature was 34 and today it has gone up to 36.  I had my IUI a week tomorrow, is this a good sign does anyone think?

Found out an old friend at college is expecting her second, and my stepbrother's wife is due in four weeks.     Had a good blub, and feel a little better now.


----------



## ameheath (Oct 25, 2011)

hey jack525

i didnt check my tempreature at any stage during my cyle of iui but it did feel as though it was on a rollercoaster like my emotions but i couldnt give you a real answer sorry!!!


ame xxxx


----------

